# Enduro World Series launches EWS-E!



## RideMX104 (Jun 11, 2008)

https://www.enduroworldseries.com/news/1371-enduro-world-series-launches-ewse/

This will be pretty cool. Wondering how the classes will be? Weight and ability or will age still be considered?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That’s awesome.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> We are motivated to help drive technological development, including the launch of electronic monitoring of E-bike motors for fair sport and work to make sure trail access and important developments for the future of this discipline are *carefully managed*. Starting in central Europe in 2020, we will work to expand the EWS-E to new countries when the time is right


Bold is mine. The UCI is all about "carefully managed" lol. They even restrict sock heights.

So, you'd be restricted to EU spec pedelecs if racing here? I'll be interested to see how they handle racing outside of central Europe.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Bold is mine. The UCI is all about "carefully managed" lol. They even restrict sock heights.
> 
> So, you'd be restricted to EU spec pedelecs if racing here? I'll be interested to see how they handle racing outside of central Europe.


They had the EU spec restriction at the world championships in Canada. I'm sure they had reps from each major motor manufacturer on hand to load firmware and sign off on each bike.

Bike verification is going to be an issue at any ebike competition. Eventually, I'm guessing the bikes will be WiFi connected and the verification of firmware will be done remotely, but that can't prevent external hacks. I saw somewhere in the internet that a guy is selling a mechanical planetary gear thing on which you mount the wheel magnet. It basically passes the magnet by the sensor every 2nd or third revolution of the wheel, with no electronics involved. Pretty hard to sense that remotely, but it would be easy to catch with a visual inspection.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

After reading about the EWS e-category, I became curious about some other enduro series.

The BME (Big Mountain Enduro) series in CO, NM and MT has a teaser on their website that says there will be an e-bike category for 2020.

https://www.bigmountainenduro.com/

The Revolution series in Colorado has not announced their 2020 plans yet.

What is interesting is that most of the venues BME ran in 2019 do not allow ebikes on their trails.


----------

